# Road Warrior Interceptor



## halcyon_daze

Greets all,


This is my first attempt at a car kit, and also my first post of pics of a project I'm working on. This is the Aoshima Road Warrior Interceptor, or at least the interior since the body isn't finished yet. I drew inspiration for some of the details such as the binoculars, tool box, and box of Dinki Di dog food from a guy called SuperDave who did a superb job of detailing his version of this kit, so thanks go out to him for filling in some gaps on what the inside of the car might look like...the movie really doesn't provide a lot that's viewable. 


Those items, as well as the mesh net behind the driver's seat and the shackles that lift the rear end (thanks to SuperDave for the ideas for these details too) were all scratch built from card stock (shackles), sprue (roll bar), wooden dowels (the hanging pail and the binoculars), window screen (the mesh), gauze bandage (the netting on the floor) and carved balsa wood (the toolbox and other various boxes). The bed roll was made from a piece of old t-shirt airbrushed in olive drab and tied up with a piece of thread. MadMaxModels.com provided the images of the Dinki Di logo on the box of dogfood which I resized and printed out on brown construction paper.













Weathering was done with several materials - Doc O'Brien's Weathering Powders, Tamiya's weathering system, and the mud was made from sheetrock joint compound mixed with weathering powder and water and stippled on the wheels and wheelwells with a drybrush.The extra gas tanks in the rear were "rusted" with Rustall (good stuff).


I'd like to put this in a diorama, with a backdrop of a photo of the Mundi Mundi Plains, where the movie was filmed...still cogitating on that. When I researched this, I discovered there's a lot of iron-rich red dirt in this region (also obvious in the movie), hence the mud and much of the weathering is a reddish-brown color.


Comments welcome!


----------



## MightyMax

That is awesome! Show us the finished car when you get done!

Max Bryant


----------



## AJ-1701

Struth that is a might fine job so far. :thumbsup:

I've been tooing and froing about getting this kit but you certainly make me think it's worth a go. I really like the extra detain inside too. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## halcyon_daze

AJ-1701 said:


> Struth that is a might fine job so far. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been tooing and froing about getting this kit but you certainly make me think it's worth a go. I really like the extra detain inside too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alec.


They can be found on Ebay, although they've gone up in price considerably since I bought mine ($50 + shipping is what I paid).


----------



## superduty455

That is some damn fine work. The realism of the red clay/dust is perfect. Really look forward to seeing it come together.
Chris


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I cannot wait for the finished product.
Russell


----------



## spencer1984

The weathing job is first-rate, I'm really looking forward to seeing how this comes out as well.


----------



## Alessandro

cool great post.


----------



## halcyon_daze

Thanks all for the positive encouragement!


----------



## djnick66

That looks really good. I have two resin kits (Planet X and Monsters in Motion) and the Aoshima plastic version... the Aoshima is best by far. Your kit is super! 

I don't have the address(es) but there are a couple excellent web sites dedicated to this car with tons of photos of the actual movie cars from all the films and what they are like today. The real car is an Australian Ford Falcon, which uses the same body as a Tornio.


----------



## sporty88

halcyon_daze,

That detailing work is brilliant. Just the right amount and shade of red dust.


djnick66,

The Australian XA/XB-series Ford Falcon is not related to the Torino. The body was designed in Australia, and is not shared with any USA Ford.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Falcon_(Australia)


----------



## djnick66

You posted a dead link. Everything I have seen says its a Tornio body with a mini van nose. For modelling purposes you can use a torino.

If you mean this link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Falcon_(Australia)

They are talking about the later Australian designed Falcon which replaced the US Tornio-Falcon which is what the movie car is/was.


----------



## Auroranut

From XR-XC the Falcon was based on the Mustang floorpan and suspension. From XD-XF it was Aussie based.
The cosmetics on the XB-C cars were Aussie designed but based heavily on the Mustang mach1- especially the coupe.
There's an Aussie modeller who used the Otaki 1/12 Mach1 as a base for his Alan Moffat Bathurst Falcon GT coupe and he did an almost perfect job on his conversion. I can vouch for it. I've judged it in competition.

Chris.


----------



## MightyMax

Back in 1979 My friend and I saw Mad Max at the local theater. We probably were the only two! LOL...
I wanted a model of the car and none was available back then. So I took a Mustang Mach One (still available) and grafted the nose from a Chevy Monza (not available). I sourced an engine with blower, wheels, and zoomies from other kits. The result was pretty good imo, especially since I had no references. That kit still lives on the shelf at my Mom's house. I now have two of the Aoshima Road Warrior car kits and a resin conversion to do one as the pristine MFP car!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## halcyon_daze

MightyMax said:


> I now have two of the Aoshima Road Warrior car kits and a resin conversion to do one as the pristine MFP car!
> 
> Cheers,
> Max Bryant


Where did you get the conversion? As far as I know there was only 1 produced, and a lot of people had problems with delivery by the guy who made them.


----------



## SJF

Looks fantastic so far! Love the weathered, dirty look of everything. Can't wait for the updates. 

Sean


----------



## MightyMax

Two years ago I saw a MFP version on a contest table in Kalamazoo. I patiently waited to ask the builder. He told me and I emailed them as it was not on their site. They said it was available. I want to say the name was AFXN Resin from Tennessee. I remember a guy looking for one a year or so ago and I gave him the info. He told me that they sold the business and it was not up and running yet. I don't know what the current status is.

Max Bryant


----------



## terryr

Nice job. There should be a roll bar over the feet which connects to the main bar.

As for the Falcon/ Torino/Mustang comparison, they are three different cars. Some suspension bits bolt onto all three, but the bodies are unique. No one would say the mustang and torino are the same car.

Check these pics.

http://www.aus-ford-uk.co.uk/html/styling_-_bonnets.html

EDIT: Here are 3 pics I have of a Replica car. Can't find the website they're from.


----------



## halcyon_daze

*Updated: Road Warrior Interceptor body*

Just about ready to button this thing up, these are pics of the weathered body before attaching to the undercarriage assembly.













Pics of the completed job will follow!


----------



## halcyon_daze

*Done!*

Just need to come up with a dio setting for it.


----------



## Magesblood

really too cool for words! I'd swear it was the original.


----------



## superduty455

Fantastic work. Glad you took your time in getting it done. I like the weathering.

Do you plan to have it parked or going down the road in your dio?
I can see it sitting on some red sand near a bush or tree with shrubbery around.
Otherwise I like the idea of it in the middle of the road with red sand on each side. Although giving it depth would be a bit more difficult. Well you could narrow the base to a point like it was driving away too.

Alright, there I go rambling. Great work!!
Chris


----------



## MightyMax

Looks like a contest winner to me. Nice Job!!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## halcyon_daze

superduty455 said:


> Fantastic work. Glad you took your time in getting it done. I like the weathering.
> 
> Do you plan to have it parked or going down the road in your dio?
> I can see it sitting on some red sand near a bush or tree with shrubbery around.
> Otherwise I like the idea of it in the middle of the road with red sand on each side. Although giving it depth would be a bit more difficult. Well you could narrow the base to a point like it was driving away too.
> 
> Alright, there I go rambling. Great work!!
> Chris


I was thinking on the road...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## halcyon_daze

I found a few shots of the plains where a lot of the filming took place, and I was thinking putting her on a stretch of asphalt highway going through the area with a lot of red dirt. Trouble is, it's fairly barren...mostly dirt and little else, no trees and very little other vegetation judging from the photos. The area in the first chase scene is less desert-like though, and may provide more options for a more interesting surrounding landscape.


----------



## jingles

WOW!! great build, it looks real :thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107

Great job. The weathering ties everything together.


----------



## halcyon_daze

Finished the dio, going to enter it a local contest tomorrow. Besides some issues with the celluclay base I think it turned out O.K., if unspectacular. It would have been cool to do something larger "on the road" with wreckage and stuff, but I think it would have turned out too big. Anyway, hope you like, it's my first attempt at a dio (and scratchbuilt trees).


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Looks Great!

Love Max's Ride:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Very nice job overall. Both the car and the dio came out great. 

Sean


----------



## halcyon_daze

Thanks all!


----------



## superduty455

I like your base! I
t and the car work perfectly together. I can see why you went this route as well.
I hope you have a great time at the show. I suspect you'll have a lot of people talking about the weathering on this one.
Again, great work.
Chris


----------



## Hunch

Looks fantastic! Great job on the whole dio! Well done my friend.


----------



## AJ-1701

That looks superb!! Mate you have to proud of that lot and the trees look pretty good to :thumbsup: It looks like a prize winner to me.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## JeffG

Humongous would be proud! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hannibal

Hey Migthy Max I'm new here, but we share something in common,I did my own transformations from an xb gt 351 to the famous mad max movie car and also I did about 70 % transformation on a hot wheels to make the interceptor all in a 1/64 scale.Keep doing your great work so we remember the Road Warrior...


----------



## halcyon_daze

Well it seems like forever since I first started this kit. I guess the positive and encouraging comments I've read here and elsewhere must have been on the right track as it won another Silver, this time at SuperCon today. 


Thanks again to those who offered their kind words!


----------



## AJ-1701

halcyon_daze said:


> Well it seems like forever since I first started this kit. I guess the positive and encouraging comments I've read here and elsewhere must have been on the right track as it won another Silver, this time at SuperCon today.


Well done mate :thumbsup:

I finaly scored on through the evilbay  only hope I can do as well as yours when I kick off on it.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

great job on the weathering techniques and the interior details!! Excellent work! I'm curious how the body will look like!


----------

